# Histiocytoma



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

My vizsla bitch has a lump on the top of her foot so I took her to the vet who says it's probably a histiocytoma. She's been given antibiotics and cream to apply twice a day.
The vet has also taken a needle biopsy. 
Has anyone had a v suffer from this??


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Less than month later and the lump is gone  ,only a tiny hairless dot to show where it's been.
We had to stop the antibiotics a few days in as they seemed to be making her vomit. I also stopped applying the cream because it made her lick the lump more ???
So basically,it went all on it's own.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, I missed this! Jasper had one last fall. Jasper never had antibiotics or cream.

They do frequently go away on their own. The only time they might need help is if they get infected, or are maybe at risk for infection (not unlikely if the histio is somewhere a dog can get at and lick, like yours). Some vets prescribe steroid creams, but the literature still seems divided on whether or not that helps. And the needle biopsy is to check for abnormal cells that could indicate something more serious.

Jasper's also disappeared. It was pretty gross for a while--it got dried out and scaly, so I started dabbing a little vaseline on it. And then he'd start playing too rough and he'd tear it open on something and it would bleed...blech. It was horrid. I gave it some time, because it didn't look infected and he didn't act like it itched, and I'd heard that sometimes they do this. He lived with it looking not bad for about two or three weeks, then about two week of crazy-gross-bloody, and then within like, three days it just suddenly resorbed and was gone.

Those things are crazy. Glad you girl's went away without issue!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva is 3 1/2 years old and has had I believe 4 of them. Our vet when we were in Florida didn't like to remove them unless she was scratching at them .... however, 1 of them they had to remove on her ear flap cause it was constantly being opened up by playing with other dogs..... then she had one near her lower lip that just hung there for a while.... and was on it's way out, however I had to take her to the vet for shots and while there the vet just quickly snipped what was left of it the others disappeared on their own..... it's been quite a while since she has had one so hopefully her system has outgrown them by now... 

it's amazing how fast they can come on and grow and then as 'redrover' said almost over night they can be gone...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for the update, Vida. I'm glad it went away. This information is helpful for those who may search for it in the future.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Was petting Jasper tonight and noticed a tiny bump an inch or so away from where his first histio was. Looks like he's growing a second one in. 

Sigh.

It wasn't a big deal the first time, but near the end it did ulcerate and there was just little dried specks of blood all over the house and it's on an impossible place to keep covered. I'm hoping this one doesn't get as gross, but I'm not holding my breath. 

Ahh, well. If histiocytomas are going to be his recurring thing, it could be much worse. The hardest part is keeping him from playing too rough with other dogs once it's a bloody mess. Every night I walk around our house looking for blood spots to clean up!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Rover,Just out of curiosity... what do you feed your dog???


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Acana Pacifica for food. Coconut oil as a supplement. Treat brands include Zuke's (usually the wild rabbit kind) and sometimes Blue Buffalo or Cloud Star.


----------

